# 22-250 Question



## waterfowl wingnut (Sep 19, 2009)

So I have decided that I am going to get a .22-250 no matter what. Now the question is, what brand and type of rifle? I have decided that I want to around $700 or less on the rifle itself. Primary use for the rifle would be for predators, pdogs, and maybe antelope. Not looking for a bull barrel but thinking I want to stick to the stainless steel finish. All that being said, I have been looking at the Tikka T3 Lite model, and that seems to be my top choice right now. Buddy of mine says the Savage Weather Warrior with the accustock is a great gun also. All opinions and thoughts are welcome! :sniper:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Savage with a wood stock, best shooting out of the box rifle on the market

You will a ton of opinions on this, go fondle each one and pick the one that fits you best. Be sure to check each trigger out, accu triggers are hard to beat. Weatherby Vangaurds come pre set at 3.15#, that's light for a factory trigger


----------



## waterfowl wingnut (Sep 19, 2009)

I knew I would get a ton of opinions, but kinda looking for experiences that people have had with certain guns. Hands down the best way to pick a gun is to actually hold it in your hands.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

search for reviews on each one, that should help. Seems to be alot of used Tikka's for sale, don't know what that means

If I was looking to buy right now it would be a Savage


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Go with the savagae model 12, accurate as can be and easy on the wallet. Been shooting mine for 8 years or so and have not one complaint.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Kelly Hannan said:


> Savage with a wood stock, best shooting out of the box rifle on the market
> 
> You will a ton of opinions on this, go fondle each one and pick the one that fits you best. Be sure to check each trigger out, accu triggers are hard to beat. Weatherby Vangaurds come pre set at 3.15#, that's light for a factory trigger


Maybe best shooting rifle out of the box for the money. Probably wont outdo the Vanguard sub moa. But as far as for the money it is definately hard to beat. I think i do like the accutrigger better than the vanguards though. Not a real great feeling trigger on em.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a savage model 12 with a fluted bull barrel, its a tack driver at 200 yards (I only have acccess to a 200 yrd range)


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I am looking for a new 22-250 myself , I have a Savage model 12 with a 26inch heavy barrel that balances like a water ballon on a balance beam HA HA. Anyway I have narrowed it down to three rifles

1) Sako A7
2) Winchester 70 Coyote lite
3) Winchester 70 lightweight

Bass Pro shops had a Sako A7 in .243 on clearance for $499.00 !!!!!!!

I would not buy another Savage!!!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Awesome, that means more Savages for those of us that know quality! Ha ha! I never hear about Winnies when people talk about highly accurate rifles.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Pick up a Win 70 featherweight and lay it side by side with a savage and then lets talk quality! Oh Yeah Winchester gurantees 1 MOA . So does the Sako A7 "5 Shot MOA! Does SALVAGE ? Oh I mean Savage


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Doesnt matter as long as it has a "7" and at least one zero (preferably two) in the model number.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Please, bring a Mod 70 and put it beside my Mod 12 BTCSS. We could compare quality all day long. The only quality that matters is the ability to shoot small groups. Then we could go out to the range and I would embarrass your 1 moa promise. If any of my Savage rifles shot that poorly I would get rid of them. oke:

and if xdeano, plainsman, bareback, ect were shooting them the groups would be much smaller than the ones I shoot. Although xdeano and bareback might get a nasty Savage rash and end up in the hospital for a while! :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Although xdeano and bareback might get a nasty Savage rash and end up in the hospital for a while!


 :rollin: :rollin:

Ya, I have two 22-250's right now, and have run through a few others. I liked huntin1's Savage, and the 223 heavy barrel that longshot had, and a few others so I had to have at least one. I think I did ok by finding a sale at Cabela's then using the $100 off when purchasing $400 or more. I got the Weather Warrior for $369. 
I am a little disappointed in the accu-trigger because I like 1.5 to 2lb and my accu-trigger only goes down to 3lb 6 ounces. Still I have done very little load development, and using the same old loads I used for other rifles in this one is acceptable. I purchased this as a working rifle and would have been happy with minute of coyote, but it puts everything in .4 to .6 inches. It has the old stock that feels like Tupperware and I am sure it would do better with the new more rigid stock. 
For a light barrel, not a great stock, and no load development I am more than satisfied. It shoots well enough that I have no plans for load development. As a matter of fact I use all the loads that don't work well in my XR100 Rangemaster. Right now I'm about 400 rounds behind in using up loads I don't like.  

Right now I am having more fun with an old rifle I purchased. I thought my grandson may like to shoot a rifle for deer this fall like his grandfather had. So at Gun and Reel I picked up a Stevens model 325A in 30-30. Rifle, sling, dies, extra clip, $160. Not bad. The guy must have carried it barrel down in the pickup. The rifling was gone on the very end. That took 20 minutes to recrown. Also, the extractor was broken. That took google five minutes and cost me $15.99 and postage. Groups to start with were over 12 inches at 100 yards. Now it's within 3 inches and perhaps better, I don't know my old eyes I am sure are the limiting factor. It's turning out to be fun, and now I don't want to modify it much. So I am going to use JB Weld and glue a small mount just behind the barrel nut on the action, then attach a BSA Microdot with choice of red, green, or blue dot. This is a clip fed, so 125 gr Ballistic Tip at 2600 fps should make an ok 200 yard deer rifle. Sorry about getting off subject, but I'm having to much fun not to tell someone.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

"I am a little disappointed in the accu-trigger because I like 1.5 to 2lb and my accu-trigger only goes down to 3lb 6 ounces."

I just ran a test on my Mod 112, and it averaged 1lb 8.2 oz over 5 pulls. My Mod 12 was 1lb 7oz average, and my Mod 12 6mmBR Norma(target accutrigger with red blade) was 5.6 oz av on my lyman digital. I am guessing you have the "hunting" accutrigger and not the "varmint" accutrigger. I thought my 110FP action would have the "hunting" accutrigger, but it averaged 1lb 7oz after 5. Are you sure you have it set all the way down?

"I purchased this as a working rifle and would have been happy with minute of coyote, but it puts everything in .4 to .6 inches."

That is exactly what I am saying!!! The only measure of quality that really matters is those little tiny groups!

"Sorry about getting off subject, but I'm having to much fun not to tell someone."

Ha Ha, isn't that the point of these forums? Sharing the fun you have and reading about the fun others are having!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Savage260 said:


> . Although xdeano and bareback might get a nasty Savage rash and end up in the hospital for a while! :wink:


Thats because Savages are diiiiiiiirty. :rollin:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

:rollin: now that's funny! :rollin:

xdeano


----------



## Axe (Jul 13, 2011)

A Savage? A Winni? sheesh, go but a Ruger, Remington, any will be fine, the 22-250 is a fine shooting gun by almost any manufacturuer. But watch how hot ya load it, or the barrel will putz out on you fast.


----------



## Axe (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh and the trigger problem? take it to a decent gunsmith, hone the sears and cut a coil off the spring, don't waste money on expencive trigger systems.


----------

